# Dazzle and Dandi



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

This is Dazzle's first snow!! She seemed to be enjoying it, lol!  

Dandi is almost a year old now.  We love that goat! Her head is turned in a lot of the pics as the other side of her face was clipped by the vet when she had that infection. It's all better now though.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Dazzle sure does look like she likes the snow! LOL! My little whether had his first snow yesterday. He didn't do anything cute like that. LOL.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

She bounced around for 10 minutes this morning when she first went outside... it was entertaining to watch!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

How cute! Dazzle looks like a real character.


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Adorable


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

They're so adorably tubby! :slapfloor:


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

nice pictures. She is still my all time favorite but Glory is sure right up there also.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Dazzle cracks me up. Cute pictures!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

LOL, too funny.  :ROFL:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

We got a thin layer of snow this morning....we might get a small amount every year and Diamond called everyone a bunch of cry babies lol. Dandi is still my second favorite you have.....after Cosmo of course


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Wow, I might need a kid from that one when you breed her!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

How is Dandi bred? She's really nice.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Dazzle sure looks like she's enjoying the snow - silly goat! :lol: Dandi is the consummate show goat it looks like - she is set up and showing her stuff in every picture! She has very nice stuff, too! hlala:  

It snowed here today, and my girls were not a bit impressed! They stayed under their shelters until I went out to feed them. Of course, that could have something to do with the fact that our high was something like 19 degrees with a steady wind of 25 mph and wind gusts up to 45 mph. :roll:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I can't wait to get these two bred next year.  Especially Dandi... 

Dandi is out of CSB Gauge's G-Force *Ennobled* by Gauge, and her dam is Leaning Tree. A Deeno *Ennobled* by 2DOX Amigo *Ennobled*. Almost every animal on her papers is ennobled. All but 2. She won 77 points this year, so I'm excited to see if she'll be ennobled someday too! We're going to AI her to a paint Ruger son.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

GoatCrazy said:


> Dazzle sure looks like she's enjoying the snow - silly goat! :lol: Dandi is the consummate show goat it looks like - she is set up and showing her stuff in every picture! She has very nice stuff, too! hlala:
> 
> It snowed here today, and my girls were not a bit impressed! They stayed under their shelters until I went out to feed them. Of course, that could have something to do with the fact that our high was something like 19 degrees with a steady wind of 25 mph and wind gusts up to 45 mph. :roll:


Lol... yeah, Dandi is VERY proud of herself. She's a fun one to show. 

BURRRR!!! I think the low here is 24 tonight, and we're freezing!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Wait a minute, that's not fair - you cheated! I didn't see the lead the first time I looked and I thought she was setting up on her own! :: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Crossroads Boers said:


> I think the low here is 24 tonight, and we're freezing!


I'll trade you - we're supposed to be -12 tonight. Bleah!


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

What are your plans for breeding Dazzle? I would pay to get a baby from her by my Nubian buck


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

-12!?!?!? :shocked: Ouch!! 

We are going to AI Dazzle... to a Boer buck!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Crossroads Boers said:


> -12!?!?!? :shocked: Ouch!!


I am not looking forward to January, February or March! Those are our coldest months.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

I figured lol, was curious about when. I could always get a doeling and breed her to my buck if I still have him then.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

We'll be breeding her for December babies.  At least that's the plan! We'll see how it goes. There is a waiting list for doelings from her already, but maybe she'll have a lot.


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

Adorable! I wish ours did that on their first snow.... everyone went outside in awe and just looked around (except for miss Nikki Minaj of course, because she has seen it before and is NOT impressed).Dandy and Dazzle are gorgeous, might I add. I love Dazzle's colors and Dandy is conformational (is that even a word???).... has good conformation.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Dazzle is hilarious!!!!! she looks like such a goof! Dandi is so cute! love your goats!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Dazzle is a funny little goat, that's for sure. She is really high energy, and doesn't like to be touched! :scratch: She's a nut! 

Thanks.  Dandi is a nice goat.


----------



## 7blessings (Jun 30, 2013)

Dazzle has my most favorite coloring! Who is her dam and sire? Will you be breeding in hopes of getting more color like her?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Dazzle's dam is a red dapple doe we used to own who is a Cosmo daughter. Dazzle's sire is LLBG Mr. League, owned by Kindlehope farm. His farm name is Camo.  

We will be breeding our dapple paint doeling to Camo next year... so we should get more color like this!  And Dazzle will be bred to a paint buck who has had spots, so we'll see what they have!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Crossroads Boers said:


> I can't wait to get these two bred next year.  Especially Dandi...
> 
> Dandi is out of CSB Gauge's G-Force *Ennobled* by Gauge, and her dam is Leaning Tree. A Deeno *Ennobled* by 2DOX Amigo *Ennobled*. Almost every animal on her papers is ennobled. All but 2. She won 77 points this year, so I'm excited to see if she'll be ennobled someday too! We're going to AI her to a paint Ruger son.


Very nice. I wouldn't mind having that one in my herd.


----------



## 7blessings (Jun 30, 2013)

I just looked up Mr. League "Camo"...VERY nice looking buck! If we were to ever add a Boer to our little herd, Dazzle's coloring is exactly what I'm looking for. Victoria, I'm very impressed with how young you and your sister are, and how you have built such a prestigious herd. You both have wonderful discernment in choosing your breeding stock, and your devotion, loving care and dedication is incredible. Young ladies, you both have a very promising future ahead of you, with Crossroads Boers.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Erin.  We love our goats. I think being young has really helped us along, as we have had SO much help from other breeders/friends, as they like to see the young people get going in goats. I always like meeting buyers, as they usually have no idea we are just older teens! Caroline and I have had Boers for 8 years, and are very happy with the herd we have now. Being able to drive places ourselves to get goats and go to shows helps a lot with the herd quality I think, as the days of dragging parents along are far past.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Not only are you two exceptional young Boer breeders, but I would say you have great parents as well. I commend them for supporting your program and raising you right!


----------



## HorsePrerace (Jul 25, 2013)

Wow what beauties and great pics!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Our parents are very supportive, yes.  But Caroline and I pay for everything on our own... including the new barn, feed, hay, meds and everything that comes with owning goats! Including the goats themselves!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

And that's what makes them good parents. It makes kids learn finances and responsibility. That's what my parents did with me and that's how I'm doing it with my kids. I loaned my son money.....he's 7 ......for his rabbits and he has almost paid me back and has a nice little 'herd' of rabbits.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

My garsh, Dazzle has porked out since I saw her last.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Our parents are very supportive, yes.  But Caroline and I pay for everything on our own... including the new barn, feed, hay, meds and everything that comes with owning goats! Including the goats themselves!


My parents are very supportive also  They pay for a lot of stuff but hopefully eventually I can pay for everything myself. That's my hope


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Jessica84 said:


> And that's what makes them good parents. It makes kids learn finances and responsibility. That's what my parents did with me and that's how I'm doing it with my kids. I loaned my son money.....he's 7 ......for his rabbits and he has almost paid me back and has a nice little 'herd' of rabbits.


I couldn't agree with you more!  I think it teaches kids life skills in knowing that money doesn't grow on trees and they have to work for what they want, and be a good steward of the money that they earn. That is cute that your son is raising rabbits! 

Yeah, Tim she is really putting on some weight now finally. She is as tall as Liberty is now too.


----------



## Electra552 (Aug 23, 2013)

Yeah your Dazzle makes me want to add a boar to my dairy goats....i just love the spots on her....and i love her build....so stinkin cute and she knows it


----------

